# Kaby Lake Es bios ?



## Dvorski (May 19, 2017)

I found kaby lake es called QKYN, QKYL and QKYP, , but what I dont know is if they work with the custom bios for skylake es procesors and I'm wondering if anyone here knows any bios moding site that has them for download or if the old bioses work with these ones ty in advance


----------



## qubit (May 19, 2017)

ES processors are generally not as good as production ones so I wouldn't bother.

I voted no.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 19, 2017)

Maybe things have changed recently, but last time I had an ES processor, you didn't need any special BIOS. As long as the BIOS supports the production chip, it will support the ES version. 

You can get some really good deals on ES/QS processors. I've had a few and they've all been good. The only drawback I've has was slightly worse overclocking results, but only maybe a couple hundred MHz at most.


----------



## qubit (May 19, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> You can get some really good deals on ES/QS processors. I've had a few and they've all been good. The only drawback I've has was slightly worse overclocking results, but only maybe a couple hundred MHz at most.


Interesting, I've based my advice on articles and forum posts saying they're it so great to buy. Not bought one myself and good to know that a decent deal can still be had.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2017)

qubit said:


> ES processors are generally not as good as production ones so I wouldn't bother.
> 
> I voted no.



just like ES GPUs, they are pretty much as raw as you can get.


----------



## Kissamies (May 19, 2017)

I remember the "good old times" when ES P4's were unlocked. But for me, I guess, if I'd get a cheap ES chip somewhere then why not.


----------



## Toothless (May 19, 2017)

Isn't it in a sense illegal to sell ES processors? In the interest of Intel/AMD of course.


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2017)

Do not post prices or websites that sell these.


----------



## Dvorski (May 20, 2017)

erocker said:


> Do not post prices or websites that sell these.


Why? Against the rules or?


----------



## Kissamies (May 20, 2017)

They aren't meant to consumers and they're kind of "stolen" property.


----------



## Dvorski (May 20, 2017)

Well I know that lol but can we still share info on the bios or is that against the rules as well?


----------



## Kissamies (May 20, 2017)

Dunno, let the moderators decide.


----------



## cadaveca (May 20, 2017)

I use ES CPUs on Z270 on a daily basis, never needed any BIOS, in fact I haven't needed a BIOS for Intel ES CPUs ever (so say since 2600K days, since that when I started getting ES chips).


----------



## qubit (May 20, 2017)

erocker said:


> Do not post prices or websites that sell these.





9700 Pro said:


> They aren't meant to consumers and they're kind of "stolen" property.



I knew there was a catch to them. You'll never find me buying one if it's not 100% legit.


----------



## Kissamies (May 20, 2017)

qubit said:


> I knew there was a catch to them. You'll never find me buying one if it's not 100% legit.


I just don't get that how they can end up to consumers? Usually they are review samples etc., but do reviewers "lose" them or what?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 20, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I just don't get that how they can end up to consumers? Usually they are review samples etc., but do reviewers "lose" them or what?




Some reviewers sell them once they are done with them. Some sellers get them in bulk when they are sent to electronic  recycling places and snag them to sell instead of recycling them like they are supposed to. 

I contacted Intel once when I bought one of my ES processors. They basically told me they don't care if people sell/buy ES processors once the product has been released on the market. They just don't want pre-release products getting out in the wild, and will go after those.


----------



## Kissamies (May 20, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Some reviewers sell them once they are done with them. Some sellers get them in bulk when they are sent to electronic  recycling places and snag them to sell instead of recycling them like they are supposed to.
> 
> I contacted Intel once when I bought one of my ES processors. They basically told me they don't care if people sell/buy ES processors once the product has been released on the market. They just don't want pre-release products getting out in the wild, and will go after those.


Ah ok. So unless it's under NDA, they don't care, which is kinda logical. Thanks for answering.


----------



## alucasa (May 20, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I just don't get that how they can end up to consumers? Usually they are review samples etc., but do reviewers "lose" them or what?



Some pre-built servers come with ES chips. Dell, HP, etc, they all sell servers with ES chips. They are orders by large firms, and they don't care whether they get ES.

When new CPU or platform get released, these firms upgrade and the older ones are literally thrown out and get parted out. The ES CPUs are coming from those sources.


----------



## Dvorski (May 20, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> I use ES CPUs on Z270 on a daily basis, never needed any BIOS, in fact I haven't needed a BIOS for Intel ES CPUs ever (so say since 2600K days, since that when I started getting ES chips).


Did you use skylake or Kaby Lake es procesor?


----------



## yotano211 (May 20, 2017)

I once had a i7 920xm ES and i7 3920xm ES cpu for 2 different laptops. The 920xm ran very hot, it was able to overclock to 3.0hgz only, most 920xm where able to do 3.3-3.6 easily. The 3920xm on the other hand overclocked much better than any production chip. That baby was able to hit 4.7ghz, my friend's 3920xm only hit 4.5 with a slightly higher voltage. 
These are all max speeds those processors were able to hit. The daily speeds were much lower than that. the 920xm at 2.8 and the 3020xm at 4.2ghz. 

ES processor can be both bad and good, it really depends on how late or early into the production the processor was made.


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2017)

Dvorski said:


> Did you use skylake or Kaby Lake es procesor?


Both, actually, as well as 6950X ES and 4770K ES all running in my house right now, no special BIOSes required. It would make my job here on TPU very difficult if I did have to use special BIOS, since that is not what the end user gets, and as such, may not accurately reflect performance.


----------



## Dvorski (May 21, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Both, actually, as well as 6950X ES and 4770K ES all running in my house right now, no special BIOSes required. It would make my job here on TPU very difficult if I did have to use special BIOS, since that is not what the end user gets, and as such, may not accurately reflect performance.


huh, are you willing to try out the kabylake es? =D
I dont have alot of money so i dont wana try and fail


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2017)

Dvorski said:


> huh, are you willing to try out the kabylake es? =D
> I dont have alot of money so i dont wana try and fail



If you can get it and send it to him I'm sure Cadaveca is willing to test it for you...


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2017)

Dvorski said:


> huh, are you willing to try out the kabylake es? =D
> I dont have alot of money so i dont wana try and fail


Try? Like this one? (7350K ES, one you did not list)








Personally, I would never buy an ES chip. I get these CPUs from Intel's partners so I can complete my motherboard and memory reviews here on TPU. I'm one of those people that are supposed to have this type of chip. I still have every one I was given.

Intel's policy on ES CPU are pretty clear; they are not for sale, and you should never buy one. Intel has a page explaining their position on these CPUs:

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/processors/000005719.html 



> Due to the pre-production nature of ES Processors, *they are generally only loaned* to Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs), Original Device Manufacturers (ODMs), and Independent Software Vendors (ISVs) for pre-production test and evaluation work under specific contractual terms and conditions to assure the protection of assets and confidential information.
> 
> ES processors are not made available to the general public by Intel.
> 
> Contact your vendor or place of purchase if you have received an ES processor in place of a production processor.



As you can see by the bolded part, there are times when ES CPUs are given out under other circumstances. If you have one in a prebuilt PC, you should ask for a real CPU, that has a warranty. This is why I will not buy one, and recommend that you do not either; this CPU will have no warranty, and should it fail or not work, you do not really have any way to get a replacement in the proper fashion. That is why on the "grey market", these CPUs will be to be very "affordable". But to me, not having a warranty is not affordable.

Do not buy.


----------



## Dvorski (May 21, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Try? Like this one? (7350K ES, one you did not list)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah like that one, did it work on a regular z270 mb? And ik it's not safe and it could be broken but the site that's selling them has a one month warranty and a full refund if it's broken or not working and it's like 30% of the price here In Croatia so I can't pass if I know they will work on a normal mb


----------



## alucasa (May 21, 2017)

In general, ES chips run off spec. The most noticeable deficiencies are unstable turbo clocks and malfunctioning Intel-VT. The latter doesn't concern a lot of end users though.

Most of ES will run fine on any 3rd party mobo with exception of the OEM branded motherboards (Dell, HP, and the likes).

The old myth of ES OCing better is long gone though. I have my own share of ES chips.


----------



## Dvorski (May 21, 2017)

alucasa said:


> In general, ES chips run off spec. The most noticeable deficiencies are unstable turbo clocks and malfunctioning Intel-VT. The latter doesn't concern a lot of end users though.
> 
> Most of ES will run fine on any 3rd party mobo with exception of the OEM branded motherboards (Dell, HP, and the likes).
> 
> The old myth of ES OCing better is long gone though. I have my own share of ES chips.


Which gen do u use?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2017)

alucasa said:


> In general, ES chips run off spec. The most noticeable deficiencies are unstable turbo clocks and malfunctioning Intel-VT. The latter doesn't concern a lot of end users though.
> 
> Most of ES will run fine on any 3rd party mobo with exception of the OEM branded motherboards (Dell, HP, and the likes).
> 
> The old myth of ES OCing better is long gone though. I have my own share of ES chips.



Might aswell have Xeons at that point


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2017)

Dvorski said:


> Yeah like that one, did it work on a regular z270 mb? And ik it's not safe and it could be broken but the site that's selling them has a one month warranty and a full refund if it's broken or not working and it's like 30% of the price here In Croatia so I can't pass if I know they will work on a normal mb



As alucasa said above, for me, these ES CPUs work perfectly fine in retail Z270 motherboards, for sure. They do not work in OEM PC motherboards sometimes, since the BIOS on those boards are generally limited to specific CPUs. But for boards that you buy alone, from ASUS, MSI, ASRock, etc, no problems.

Yet, Most of my ES CPUs have lost stability in a short period of time; even my 7700K in use in Z270 for motherboard and memory reviews is now starting to have some weird issues on one core specifically, at voltages that most would consider "safe". I'm not even running high clocks...

I am very gentle on my CPUs. I do not use excessive voltages ever; since I use these CPUs to do reviews they are nothing more than a delicate tool that helps me get my review job done, and should I need a replacement, getting one might be rather difficult, and that would make doing reviews difficult as well. For me, getting ES CPU before launch is easy, but after launch is quite hard, since the companies that supply me with these ES chips tend to get a limited number, and after a while they no longer have a CPU to send to me. If this chip dies, I'll have to buy a retail one, and like you, I cannot afford it.


----------



## alucasa (May 21, 2017)

Dvorski said:


> Which gen do u use?



I haven't used Skylake and Kabylake ESes.




eidairaman1 said:


> Might aswell have Xeons at that point



Currently, that's the only place where I feel ES chips belong. There are some killer deals on Xeon ES chips. But they are server-oriented chips (Low clock, many number of cores, and low TDP).

You can find 8core/10core Xeon V3/V4 for like 100 ~ 150 USD.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I haven't used Skylake and Kabylake ESes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering people were taking 771 modesl and modding them to support 775 boards, they may have a low initial clock and ydp but they tend to be better binned than even Extreme parts, thats how opterons were then too.


----------



## Dvorski (May 21, 2017)

okay so ur saying that if i get one i should keep it stock or low voltage? and which are the code names for the haswell ones if i may ask


----------



## alucasa (May 21, 2017)

OP, you are overcomplicating things. ES chips are nothing special. Just use them as you would like normal chips.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2017)

Its socket dependent, as Haswell desktop was 1150, Sky/Kaby Desk are 1151.

Intels HEDT were 2011, 2011-3.

Look if you're so worried just buy a PIB and call it a day.


----------



## Dvorski (May 21, 2017)

alucasa said:


> OP, you are overcomplicating things. ES chips are nothing special. Just use them as you would like normal chips.


sorry but i dont wana invest into something just to find out it doesnt work =/


----------



## alucasa (May 21, 2017)

They work. Otherwise, the sellers wouldn't be selling them (Check their feedback history tho). I've never had an ES chip not work and I've tried over 10 of them in my life so far.

They are cheaper for reasons. Their specs are off and CPU features might not work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2017)

Use discernment where ever you purchase from.


----------



## Cvrk (May 28, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Yet, Most of my ES CPUs have lost stability in a short period of time; even my 7700K in use in Z270 for motherboard
> 
> I am very gentle on my CPUs. I do not use excessive voltages ever;



Do you think a normal retail 7700k will have same instability problems ?
Is taking the 7700k from 4,2Ghz to 4,4 worth any significant difference ? And if not what would be the point that you will actually consider significant ?

I do intend to get a 7700k. So why get one if your not gonna OC (i ask myself). And why OC if your not gonna hit the point where it actually matters.


----------

